# Blutspritzer



## Tobias Dorenbusch (13. März 2004)

Hi!

Ich versuche gerade für Natural Selection ein Wallpaper zu basteln, leider bin ich totaler Anfänger in Sachen Photoshop. Bisher hab ich auch kein Tutorial bzw. Forumpost gefunden wo drinsteht wie man Blutspritzer aus einem Character raus macht. Kann mir das jemand erklären? 

MfG
Tobias Dorenbusch

P.S: Hab Photoshop CS


----------



## Tobias Dorenbusch (13. März 2004)

Hat sich erledigt, habs selber durch zufall hinbekommen.
Bräuchte aber noch eine Erklärung für Mündungsfeuer, das Erschiessen des Aliens soll ja realistisch sein ^^.


----------



## docma (13. März 2004)

hallo

ich würde mal probieren mit dem filter eye candy ein feuer zu machen und dies dan noch ein bischen aufzuhelen und zu verzeren.

Mich würde aber interssieren wie du die blutspritzer gemacht hast *G*?

mfg


----------



## Senfdose (13. März 2004)

wegen nen Bluteffekt gleich Eye Candy für rund  90€ zu kaufen find ich jetz ein wenig aber nur ein wenig überzogen


----------



## da_Dj (13. März 2004)

Man kann sowieso fast alles mit PS ohne fremd Plug-Ins machen. [Zumindest für die meisten Spielereien, meinerseits].


----------



## Tobias Dorenbusch (13. März 2004)

Blutspritzer: Einfach n Klecks, dann Verwisch Werkzeug und sanft verwischen, danach kleine lichteffeckte rein und gut ist ^^. Mündungsfeuer hab ich inzwischen auch, wieder durch einfaches verwischen und danach mit lichteffeckten. Das ganze sieht dann so aus (wenn ich es hinkrieg upzuloaden ^^):
Wenn man bedenkt das es mein erstes Bild überhaupt mit PS ist find ich es gut, fehlt nur noch n guter Hintergrund und so.


----------

